# You dont need to spend big buks to catch fish.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

There's been so much talk about expensive gear on this forum lately so i've decided to show you all my gear.










From the top we have:

1. Shimano tld20 on a 6' Outer Mark Intrigue rod (never heard of them, only bought because i got a 100 dollar discount lol).
2. Abu Garcia 5600 c4 on an Ugly Stik.
3. Shimano Aernos XT 4000 on a Shimano Stradic spin rod.
4. Shimano Slade 4000 on a Shimano Spectrum Plus rod.

With this arsenal i reckon i can handle most conditions. Example i have caught bream, snook, whiting, snapper, sharks, rays etc. With this set and the only thing i've ever had go wrong so far is that the reel seat clamp thing on the spectrum plus snapper rod is starting to die. No worries though, I got a solid year of use (small sharks and snapper included) out of it, i'm hoping for another year. It isnt a major issue (only noticeable if you take the reel off) and i've already got a spare ready for it which cost me a whole 40 buks brand new.

So there you go ladies and gentlemen, no combo worth more than $250 and I am a happy little fisher.

For all you who buy the expensive gear (and i know that's most of you) don't get your knickers in a knot, i'm not disputing the fact that you blokes that go spend 600 buks or more on a combo have the much better gear i'm just saying the bloke with the most money wont always catch the most fish.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

a TLD 20 combo for under 250, thats pretty good


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> a TLD 20 combo for under 250, thats pretty good


Yep. TLD20 $185 + $40 rod (reduced from $140) = $225


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Your exactly right mate, but i think i am showing the early stages of the a disease that make me buy expensive gear :lol:, and i dont think they have a cure for it.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Yes, my fishing rod/reels are rather cheap but I work on the theory that the fish has no idea about the quality of the gear you are about to haul them in on.
Even the humble handline can still catch as many fish in a kayak.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Your gear is even more expensive than mine. My best reel is one I got free with a mag subscription some years ago and my rods only cost approx $30. I still often out fish my mates who all have very expensive gear. They try and justify the expense by saying they will last longer and the drag is better etc etc. I just go on how many fish I catch.

It's not that I don't have the money, it's just I'm yet to see any reel value in spending $200 on reel as opposed to a $80 reel. I often find my self lured into thinking I should be spending more just by all the bragging that goes on fishing sites. Feeling left out not one of the boys unless I have one of the popular brands or models.

I often think fishing gear is the male fashion equivalent of girls buying shoes. The more they spend the better they are, just ask my wife.

Now you can all post how wrong I am and how much better expensive gear is but don't waste your key strokes on me I'm not guided buy anything other than my own experience. My wife gave up years ago trying to convince me that expensive Italian shoes where better made and better materials and lasted longer.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> I often find my self lured into thinking I should be spending more just by all the bragging that goes on fishing sites. Feeling left out not one of the boys unless I have one of the popular brands or models.


And that's why i posted this up. Also, my favourite reel (Shimano Slade 4000) is only $50 buks with a ten year warranty.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

you can also drive to work in a $1000 car.. jeez - what are all those people that own $100000's cars thinking :?

If you can afford better gear - buy it.. it will last longer, will be better to use and lighter..

are you sure this wasn't jsut a post to show everyone your rods and reels 8)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

No, if it were you all would have seen my $700 sharking combo :lol:.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> No, if it were you all would have seen my $700 sharking combo :lol:.


I'm glad you saw the humour in my comments... some members might have taken it the wrong way :?

So... make with the sharking outfit pics


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree apart from my bait cast combo (Fuego reel - 2nd hand, and sic stik rod) that cost me $250 I have one combo worth $150 and the rest are all under $100. My latest purchase is a shimano reel worth $69 from BCF and I got a free 2-4kg rod with it, bargain I reckon.

I must admit that I do not take care of my stuff (that is why I buy the cheaper gear) but I have two Okuma baitrunners that I have had for 6 years that are just starting to stuff up but they only cost me $55 bucks each so I think i I've got my moneys worth from them.

I must admit that if I had the spare money I would buy an expensive combo to compare.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

It's a Saltist 50H on a 5'6" Ugly Stik Bluewater Stand up 15-24kg game rod. I'll send some pics via pm if you like, not chucking them up here as it defeats the whole damn purpose of this thread lol. Now, no more talk of expensive gear! 

Edit: Its actually for sale landyman... hint hint .


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to fish with an ex-tiger hunter who oft inscruitably said of the subject "jarvis walker line catches jarvis walker fish".


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

johnny said:


> I used to fish with an ex-tiger hunter who oft inscruitably said of the subject "jarvis walker line catches jarvis walker fish".


Next time your with him ask him what a Jarvis Walker fish looks like. All my fish look the same as the bloke next to me.

I admit that big game reels may be the exception. You need all top quality heavy duty parts to be sure of landing the fish you proably invested $300 in fuel to get.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> I admit that big game reels may be the exception. You need all top quality heavy duty parts to be sure of landing the fish you proably invested $300 in fuel to get.


I agree with that one. Well it seems to be relevent for my more hardcore sharking days, which are now long gone .


----------

